# Welcome to The Workshop!



## Dave Stromberger (May 13, 2014)

I've long been a member of garagejournal.com, an online community where everything relating to a garage, workshop, man cave, etc is being discussed. Lots of great ideas have been shared over there. So I thought, why not have a similar forum here for CABE members? 

Many of you probably have an amazing workshop where you build and restore your vintage bicycles. Let's see it! 

Do you have an interesting way to store and organize your parts or bikes?

Did you build your workshop yourself? If you have some advice for anyone who may thinking about building their own, please share!


----------

